# Casey Jones locomotve



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Over the weekend I bought a Casey Jones locomotive. I know
they are a cheap engine with plastic driver wheels. But I do have
questions.
1. Will it run on Gilbert track?
2. Will it run on AC power?
3. Do you have one?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes they run on Gilbert track or PikeMaster track. They run on A/C power so they should run on D/C also, but I'm not sure. I had a Southern 21168 which is the only Casey Jones style that was equipped with smoke & choo choo, but sold it years ago while thinning the herd. Not one of Flyer's better moments, I.M.O. I do have a 21165 Erie that was in a box of stuff given to me along with a 290 that was all apart. The rear truck on the tender (plastic) is broken. Let me know if you need anything for yours and I'll gladly donate it to your cause.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info cramden. I think the one I am getting is a 21165.
Suppose to be running good. I guess these were Gilberts last hooray.
I would guess Gilbert came up with the pikemaster junk to keep the
price point the same as in the 50's. The 21168s still bring some coin.
I have found the 21165s were made in 65 and 66. I bought flyguy's
lot of 12 nice pikemaster cars and a Casey Jones for 85 plus shipping.
A fair price I thought. I can use the cars. One is a flat car. Do I like the
couplers, No, but they will do.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Those Pikemaster cars with the all plastic trucks are light and can derail easily. The plastic axle on plastic sideframe does not make for a free rolling car. A bit of light grease can help


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tom. I will weight them and lube the axles. I know they are junk but with some work they might work. I think all the gondolas and flat cars need some weight. Lubing
the axles helps on all cars. I bought a lot of cars (not pikemaster) and they did not roll good. I removed and cleaned the axles and lubed and they roll great now, well a lot better now.

For the plastic axles and plastic side frames I might use dry graphite. I will see what works best.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

The engine is a great runner.The only good thing bout Pike Master cars is because they are light weight you can pull a bunch of them.I never had problem with them falling off the track.If you go to You Tube and search american Flyer Pike Master there is a video of an engine pulling like 40-50 Pike Master cars...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The cars will be fine. I don't have a lot of cars. These will be fine. They look in very good condition from your pic. Got the tracking number. They hit Pittsburgh around 5am this
morning.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Since the 21165 came with my 1966 All Aboard set, I have a little experience with it. Mine runs good, but I made it from 2 different units. One had a pristine chassis, but the tender had a broken truck and the 2-step reverse unit was seized up. The other had a rusty chassis, but a decent tender and working motor and reverse unit. I took the best of both and Frankensteined it. Those 2-step reverse units are a PITA to get back together. These units were clearly never meant to be repaired. 

It is not unusual for the small reflective paper disk to be missing from the headlight. I figured a piece of tinfoil would make an easy replacement.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My 12 pikemaster cars and Casey Jones locomotive arrived sat. But only for a minute.
The *** hole mailman took them back to the post office. Yep, tracking said they could not get to delivery area. Front door I guess they meant. Plenty of access to front door. I stayed home cause I knew they were coming. He could have honked. 2 cars in the driveway. And did not leave a note I could pick up at post office. I will be at post office first thing monday morning with pics of front door area and do all I can to get the idiot
in trouble. I will ask for a manager. It was not my normal mailman. Sometimes they do runs just for packages. In the last 2 weeks Fedex and UPS made deliveries to front door. I have a few flower pots NEAR the steps, not on the steps. I am not happy.

Last year I had a train shipment tracking said delivered to front door. It was not at my front door. I went straight to post office.
Within 2 hours I had my train stuff. They had delivered to wrong address. Post office made the mailman find package and deliver
to me. I get other people's mail all the time. I never had a job I could be that careless.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> My 12 pikemaster cars and Casey Jones locomotive arrived sat. But only for a minute.
> The *** hole mailman took them back to the post office. Yep, tracking said they could not get to delivery area. Front door I guess they meant. Plenty of access to front door. I stayed home cause I knew they were coming. He could have honked. 2 cars in the driveway. And did not leave a note I could pick up at post office. I will be at post office first thing monday morning with pics of front door area and do all I can to get the idiot
> in trouble. I will ask for a manager. It was not my normal mailman. Sometimes they do runs just for packages. In the last 2 weeks Fedex and UPS made deliveries to front door. I have a few flower pots NEAR the steps, not on the steps. I am not happy.
> 
> ...


Couldn't find the front door???. Just like the weatherman, you can be wrong 50% of the time, and still keep your job. That PO worker is a federal worker, probably hard to get rid of.. Might be Bubba's cousin or something,lol.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

I tracked it last night and saw the comments.My guess because it is a fairly large box and would not fit in your mailbox he did not feel the need to get out and walk it up.His thought I will leave for regular guy on route to do it.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I was at post office this morning when they opened. Got the package from flyguy55.
I have bought from him 3 or 4 times. Always great packing. Thanks flyguy. Out of 12
cars only 1 broken step. And one coupler needs a little super glue. No biggie. Cars look
nice, some with little or no use showing on the wheels. The Casey Jones locomotive looks new. So, happy with my PikeMaster lot.
I know they are close to junk but I will use them. Where are you going to get an engine and 12 cars for $85.00 plus shipping. Well,
flyernut might come across a better deal. LOL.

Oh, the idiot that did not deliver my package, all the lady would say is we know who it was and rolled her eyes. I said not his first complaint and she said nope.


----------

